# Selling my home using a "mere posting", any advice?



## Jimmyrigconstruction (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello All, 

I will be selling my home in Victoria, BC. shortly. The home will go up on the market this coming Monday. I'm using a local realtor who offers a "mere posting" package for about $1000. For this price, he takes the photos, writes up the MLS bio, lists the home on MLS, and provides a lock-box for the front door. We have set the "buyer's agent" fee at 1.5%, which should be about $7700. The home will be listed for $544,000. The "mere posting" package will save us about $10,000. 

When the home is posted on the MLS, I will be responsible for arranging time for showing the house, and accepting/negotiating the final offer.This home is in a popular location and in an "entry" price range for the region.

Has anyone else sold your home this way, and do you have any advice on accepting or negotiating offers? Any thoughts are appreciated. 

-Jimmy


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

Is the buyer's side of 1.5% normal for your area? In my area 2.5% is most common.

If yours pays less, some realtors will avoid showing your house because they can make more money from others. It may not be a nice way to do business but it's a reality.



IMO: I like using a realtor and find they generally sell the house for enough additional money to cover their fees, compared to various DIY ways to sell. You end up with the same amount in your pocket but the house sells much faster.


----------



## dougboswell (Oct 25, 2010)

I sold mine this way in a small city in Ont. The first question a realtor would ask if one called up was - how much commission are you paying? I think you have to look at what the going rate is and be prepared to offer it to get the traffic. You save the money on the selling side. Just my opinion.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

If price is correct

It will sell on KIJIJI 

Good luck


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't have any experience with this but I think it's cool it is now an option for sellers looking to get the exposure on MLS but not pay for a full "package" that they don't need.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

All costs are negotiable


----------



## Jimmyrigconstruction (Jan 22, 2015)

Well my home was listed on MLS yesterday at 2:00pm and I already have 6 showings booked. Great pictures, nicely staged, and right price. Waiting for the first offer now.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm looking forward to hearing how things work out for you. Good luck.


----------



## TK.61 (Mar 27, 2012)

1000$ for 30 minutes of work? Awesome for the Realtor.


----------



## Jimmyrigconstruction (Jan 22, 2015)

I would say the realtor has put in about 3-4 hours of work already. Initial 1 hour consult, 2 hour photos and contract consult, MLS write-up and general questions. He also brought over a mini helicopter and flew it up to take videos/pictures of my neighborhood. 

His total cost is $799 to start, and $699 if the home sells, so $1500, not $1000. 
His website (this is Victoria BC) is here: http://markojuras.com/799-flat-fee/

This fellow is only 29. He represented 42 buyers last year, and sold $43 million in real estate.


----------



## martin15 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jimmyrigconstruction said:


> and do you have any advice on accepting or negotiating offers? Any thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> -Jimmy


The market in Victoria is still pretty weak these days, still a buyer's market.
Generally, if the offer has conditions like the buyer has to sell his house first, you can accept the offer, but keep the listing on MLS until the buyers finish their conditions,
or a cash buyer shows up.

How bad you want to sell will determine how much you want to negotiate.
These days, I wouldn't push too hard. One counter offer at most if the initial offer is too low.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The "official downside" to this is, as there is no official commission for selling agents, they may be reluctant to show your listing to clients.

Having said that, Ive sold my house by listing it in the paper (before the Internet was popular), got the price I asked and had no issues.

I did have to turn away a number of realtors who "offered to help", and that was the biggest pain. I think it took about two to three weeks. Of actual time, and about two days of actual showing.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I sold two houses privately including one where we set a price record in our neighbourhood thanks to a bit of a bidding war. I wouldn't use a realtor ever again unless it was a hard sell property in a flooded market and I was in a rush or too busy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Given the numbers..........I don't see how a real estate agent could make a living at these rates.

They would have to sell 2 houses a week..........104 houses a year.........to earn $80,000 a year gross income before expenses and taxes.


----------



## Jimmyrigconstruction (Jan 22, 2015)

Happy to announce that after 6 showings we have accepted an offer on the house for only $4000 less than asking. The process was very easy and I was comfortable signing all the paperwork with the buyer's realtor. The conditions must be met by next Friday so hopefully there won't be any further hold ups!


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2014)

wow that was fast! The pic's looked nice.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Given the numbers..........I don't see how a real estate agent could make a living at these rates.
> 
> They would have to sell 2 houses a week..........104 houses a year.........to earn $80,000 a year gross income before expenses and taxes.


He has to list 2 hours a week to make that income, the trick with these packages is he doesn't actually have to sell the house, and each posting on MLS only takes a few hours.


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

Jimmyrigconstruction said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I will be selling my home in Victoria, BC. shortly. The home will go up on the market this coming Monday. I'm using a local realtor who offers a "mere posting" package for about $1000. For this price, he takes the photos, writes up the MLS bio, lists the home on MLS, and provides a lock-box for the front door. We have set the "buyer's agent" fee at 1.5%, which should be about $7700. The home will be listed for $544,000. The "mere posting" package will save us about $10,000.
> 
> ...


Thats a really very good idea. Your agent is doing great. This way you can sell your home easily and also can save money. Just do what he says to you.


----------



## martin15 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jimmyrigconstruction said:


> Happy to announce that after 6 showings we have accepted an offer on the house for only $4000 less than asking. The process was very easy and I was comfortable signing all the paperwork with the buyer's realtor. The conditions must be met by next Friday so hopefully there won't be any further hold ups!


Congratulations !


----------



## Jimmyrigconstruction (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

Unfortunatly our first offer on the house (accepted on day 1 of listing) fell through yesterday on the final day. The buyers wanted $20,000 of their offer price for a new drainage system. We offered them $2500 for a drainage flush, but they didn't accept. 

Luckily, we accepted a signed back-up offer on the 4th day of listing for the FULL ASKING PRICE on the house. We are now negotiating with these buyers and hopefully they are willing to accept our $2500 credit for a drain flush. They have to complete their inspection this week and hopefully things work out. 

I'm still getting 2-5 text messages per day from realtors or independent buyers who want to see the house. We are holding off on showings for now in hopes that the 2nd offer works out. 

Will post an update on Friday when conditions close. 

-Jimmy


----------



## maxbenoit (Feb 2, 2015)

If someone were to do a Mere Posting on MLS, do they have the option of just having
a lockbox so that buying agents can view the home with their clients?


----------

